# The Rapadelta in colour and Sitojaure



## Alex_B (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, I dug out some more of my Lapland images ... I hope I do not start to bore you by now!

1: A third image of Gådoktjåhkkå with Namasj and Ridok in the foreground. Namasj actually used to be some sort of holy mountain for the Sami people. There are lots of sacrificial sites around. I actually camped pretty close to one 






2: Looking into the Rapa delta from Skierffe





3: Looking straight down from Skierffe (2000 ft drop!), the boulders down there have the size of houses and larger.





4: Rapadalen again





5: Rainbow over lake Sitojaure





6: Sitojaure reflection, I actually took a rowing boat here to get across (almost 3 miles of rowing!).





7: A short break from rowing 





8: Sunset on Sitojaure





9: Shortly after sunset.





10: A change of colour some minutes later.





11: This is the actual spot from where I took those images (next morning).


----------



## danir (Sep 25, 2008)

Beautiful shots


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Danir


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 25, 2008)

Great series....looks like you had fun.....Great work.....you give me inspiration.....to get serious in landscape photography.


----------



## BoblyBill (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW Alex... I'm so jealous of your work right now...


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks! I am preparing some fall colours to be posted tonight.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2008)

Too many beautiful images to comment separately! (But 2 and 10 are standouts for me)

Re the last shot...that's about what I'd pack for an overnight stay somewhere. :blushing:


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 25, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Re the last shot...that's about what I'd pack for an overnight stay somewhere. :blushing:



Girls! *sigh*


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2008)

"Alexxxxx, can you carry my paaaaaaaaack?"




(Guess this will discourage you from hiking the Inca trail with me.....)


----------



## tempra (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like a fantastic place - do they do day trips there?

Great shots Alex!


----------



## DRATOM (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you have these on a blog where people can follow your trek?  Beautiful!!  I have seen you web images, Nice!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> "*Alexxxxx, can you carry my paaaaaaaaack?*"
> 
> 
> (Guess this will discourage you from hiking the Inca trail with me.....)



I might be a man, but I am not stupid


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2008)

You're afraid your Lapland photos could *bore* us? 
You don't really mean that, do you?
You *know* photos like these cannot _bore_ anyone (I say!). Too beautiful, too colourful, too interesting. Both the landscape as is as your photos as such! So there. I said it!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

tempra said:


> Looks like a fantastic place - do *they *do day trips there?
> 
> Great shots Alex!



Well, not that easy to get there, normally you have to drive to a tiny Sami settlement (in parts single track roads, dead end anyway), and from there it is about 2 days hiking to Rapadalen. 

You can take a helicopter from the village, if you are willing to pay.

Or you take a helicopter from Kiruna, which has an airport which is connected with Stockholm and maybe other European cities. But from Kiruna that will be very expensive. 

You have to organise all yourself normally and do the trip on your own, there is no real mass tourism up there


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

DRATOM said:


> Do you have these on a blog where people can follow your trek?  Beautiful!!  I have seen you web images, Nice!



No blog, but in the final set I have a list of all sets 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139467


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> You're afraid your Lapland photos could *bore* us?
> You don't really mean that, do you?
> You *know* photos like these cannot _bore_ anyone (I say!). Too beautiful, too colourful, too interesting. Both the landscape as is as your photos as such! So there. I said it!



Many people totally dislike landscape shots as they regard them boring!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2008)

I still stomp my foot and insist: THESE here are NOT boring! So there!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

For you, others will disagree!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 26, 2008)

I kick them in the shin!


----------



## Arch (Sep 26, 2008)

Yea these are great alex, such a naturally beautiful landscape, good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks!

You are all applauding the landscapes anyway, not so much my photography I would guess.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 26, 2008)

OMG! Just OMG!...

Wow!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> OMG! Just OMG!...
> 
> Wow!



So my images are that bad????


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 26, 2008)

Man, I only wish my images sucked that bad!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 26, 2008)

Those top ones are like 24mm or 28mm?


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 27, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Those top ones are like 24mm or 28mm?



Yes, #1 and #2 are 24mm, #3 is 40mm, all on a 35mm sensor.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 27, 2008)

I prefer #2 over #4, it gives it a different perspective.

I've been looking at all these various Lapland threads. They're really great pictures. You've taken a wonderful countryside, and captured it really well. If ever there was a personal photobook, this is the project for it. 

Well done!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 28, 2008)

Iron Flatline said:


> I prefer #2 over #4, it gives it a different perspective.
> 
> I've been looking at all these various Lapland threads. They're really great pictures. You've taken a wonderful countryside, and captured it really well. If ever there was a personal photobook, this is the project for it.
> 
> Well done!



Thanks ... actually quite rare than you comment on my images, so I must take this as a huge compliment 

As for #2 and #4, in #2 I included part of the mountain I am standing on on the left, to include the location of the photographer as something physical in the image. My hope was that the person looking at the image would then feel more as being part of the scene, as if he was really there.


----------

